# Loving the 100% Carbon Fiber Chittum Islamorada 18...WOW!



## Chewy71

If anyone has questions on the Chittum Islamorada 18 skiff, feel free to start up the conversation here. The reason you are all seeing a huge shift from many top pros and guides from their technical skiffs over to Chittum is NOT because it is "cool" or expensive. NOPE...it is because it is game changing and astonishing. No BS...one ride in rough water and a couple pushes on the push pole is all it needs.

I have run them all and can help with some questions. Let me know what set up you are interested in and I can help shed some info.


----------



## Fishshoot

You have a snake bight or mangrove? 2degree or 12 degree? what power?


----------



## Chewy71

Fishshoot said:


> You have a snake bight or mangrove? 2degree or 12 degree? what power?


I have run most of the combinations, so let me know what set up you have questions on.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Welcome to the board Chewy!

Your intro reads a bit like an advert. There's a section for that too.

Where do you fish, how do you fish, what kind of boats have you had/have/want, what are your favorite fish to chase?


----------



## crboggs

Welcome aboard Dave...bumped into Adam at the ramp last weekend after iCast and he said you were making the jump to Chittum. Looking forward to some legit first hand feedback on the skiff.


----------



## Chewy71

LowHydrogen said:


> Welcome to the board Chewy!
> 
> Your intro reads a bit like an advert. There's a section for that too.
> 
> Where do you fish, how do you fish, what kind of boats have you had/have/want, what are your favorite fish to chase?


Hi LowHydrogen,
I have been a part of the fishing industry for over 30 years as a shop owner, guide and sales rep. i fish around the country and live and guide on the west coast of Florida. The fly rod is the weapon of choice and I'm obsessed with tarpon fishing like a lot of us! LOL. I have professionally guided for 24 years and have poled for most of my life. Now, after experiencing how important weight is to a micro skiff, I will forever be in a carbon fiber boat.


----------



## Chewy71

crboggs said:


> Welcome aboard Dave...bumped into Adam at the ramp last weekend after iCast and he said you were making the jump to Chittum. Looking forward to some legit first hand feedback on the skiff.





crboggs said:


> Welcome aboard Dave...bumped into Adam at the ramp last weekend after iCast and he said you were making the jump to Chittum. Looking forward to some legit first hand feedback on the skiff.


Hi crboggs, yes, Adam is a great guy. I am looking forward to sharing some true info on the Chittum and debugging some of the opinions out there on what weight means to all of us on skiffs!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Nice, look fwd to seeing your new ride!

FYI-Your pics aren't showing up. Sometimes you have to change the permissions on your profile page. I am not sure how you do it but @anytide can tell you.


----------



## Chewy71

LowHydrogen said:


> Nice, look fwd to seeing your new ride!
> 
> FYI-Your pics aren't showing up. Sometimes you have to change the permissions on your profile page. I am not sure how you do it but @anytide can tell you.
> 
> View attachment 84592


Thanks...I know. I have wasted a bunch of time on this trying to get the pics to show. I have followed the help and done everything and still no luck. Thanks, I will reach out to them.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Sent you a PM (it's the inbox envelope to the right of your name)


----------



## Stevie

Chewy71 said:


> If anyone has questions on the Chittum Islamorada 18 skiff, feel free to start up the conversation here. The reason you are all seeing a huge shift from many top pros and guides from their technical skiffs over to Chittum is NOT because it is "cool" or expensive. NOPE...it is because it is game changing and astonishing. No BS...one ride in rough water and a couple pushes on the push pole is all it needs.
> 
> I have run them all and can help with some questions. Let me know what set up you are interested in and I can help with any questions.


Look forward to your photos and comments. I’ve run different Chittums for the last 2 years... totally agree lighter is better.


----------



## Chewy71

Stevie said:


> Welcome. Look forward to your photos and comments. I’ve run different Chittums for the last 2 years... totally agree lighter is better.


Thanks Stevie. It is amazing how weight and design is everything. I was hanging out with a veteran Keys guide who was telling me how they use to do everything in their power in the past to save weight in their skiffs. 10, 20 or 30 pounds was huge! Now, he was commenting on how many modern, brand new skiffs are much heavier than what they claim (up to hundreds and hundreds of pounds over claims) and it has really affected how these low profile skiffs run and pole. Now that I have spent considerable time running and poling a 100% carbon fiber skiff, I can assure everyone that this is a BIG deal. Light is Right!!!


----------



## Stevie

Hey @Chewy71

Any updates on your new Mangrove?

Best,


----------



## Chewy71

I continue to be amazed by what a difference weight can make. Every aspect is better...poling, rough seas...etc. Love the design how NO water goes free into the hull of your skiff as it has a fully enclosed/sealed bilge compartment with the bilge pump, so you can never fill the hull with water. Such a cool design!


----------



## backbone

Dave definitely knows skiffs! 
I have not been on a Chittim yet, but I am interested in what all the hype is about.


----------



## Chewy71

Anyone seriously interested in a Chittum, I will be happy to run demos in the Tampa Bay area. (Palm Harbor, FL).


----------



## SomaliPirate

Checking in, just because this one might get good.


----------



## backbone

Dave, I would definitely like a demo.


----------



## sotilloa1078

Bump: After taking delivery of mine, I can say this is the Skiff I have been looking for, for a long time! Thinking of doing a post on bragging spot. Any demo rides in the south Florida area feel free to reach out.


----------



## WylanB

Owner’s thoughts: Is the extra $8K worth it for 100% carbon over 50% carbon?


----------



## mmccull5

Full carbon is what, a $15,000 option?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

mmccull5 said:


> Full carbon is what, a $15,000 option?


You will receive an invoice just for mentioning it.


----------



## mmccull5

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You will receive an invoice just for mentioning it.


LOL.

I am curious though how and why his carbon package is so much more expensive than every competitor in the market.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

people can charge what they want for what they produce. If people buy it more power to them. If not, they can go elsewhere. It’s just how any industry goes brother. Break it down like this...some people buy a 20oz bottle of water for $5


----------



## commtrd

Some peeps pay $8 for a cup of coffee because that's cool? Guess the perceived value is or is not worth the asking price, for whatever the product or service is. For some it may be, for others not. As per the decimation of the middle class, it will be increasingly difficult to sell the extreme high-dollar goods, because fewer people can actually afford that. YMMV as usual. FYI, the full carbon is much more expensive mainly due to labor costs to accurately render the finished goods correctly and consistently, then of course the materials are more costly.


----------



## commtrd

Chewy71 said:


> If anyone has questions on the Chittum Islamorada 18 skiff, feel free to start up the conversation here. The reason you are all seeing a huge shift from many top pros and guides from their technical skiffs over to Chittum is NOT because it is "cool" or expensive. NOPE...it is because it is game changing and astonishing. No BS...one ride in rough water and a couple pushes on the push pole is all it needs.
> 
> I have run them all and can help with some questions. Let me know what set up you are interested in and I can help shed some info.


Absolutely true. They are truly amazing boats. I changed my order to full carbon.


----------



## POCtied

had no idea CF was that expensive. Hal is a great salesman


----------



## commtrd

The boats sell themselves. Hal is actually extremely low-key and does not try to pressure or hard sell. He is real straight-up about the cost. Same with Stephen Ford, the Texas Chittum rep. He actually did not say a word about selling a boat, I brought it up. Just went fishing, then a long discussion on boat and surfboard hydrodynamics, flies, etc and finally I just blurted out that I have to get one of these boats. Stephen then kind of tried to talk me out of it due to the cost, and me not being a guide. It costs a lot of money especially in man-hours to build these boats. 

So they are not going to do the hard sell. You either want one bad enough or you don't, your call.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain

You would think that they would have a sales jingle, “I was running so skinny I almost Chittums myself’.


----------



## POCtied

Bonesonthebrain said:


> You would think that they would have a sales jingle, “I was running so skinny I almost Chittums myself’.


 if you don't think Hal is a great salesman, what is he? That wasn't mean as an insult either!!!


----------



## Fishshoot

He is the founder/owner of the two companies that revolutionized shallow water poling skiffs. At HB with Chris Morejohn and Flip Pallot and with George Sawley at Chittum skiffs/yachts.


----------



## POCtied

got it, not a great salesman


----------



## commtrd

Hal is a good salesman, just not like the stereotypical "used car salesman" type. He does totally believe in his boats and is fanatical about making them the best they can be. But not pushy or over-bearing at all. IMHO.

Hal is the ONLY boat builder I have ever enjoyed a running commentary via text mostly on any and all things having to do with the boats. Could almost write a book with all the correspondence. Great depth of knowledge and experience. So far just a really extraordinary experience associated with this boat. To say I am jazzed would be a major understatement.


----------



## WylanB

I used to think quite differently about Hal until I actually spoke to the guy. He is fantastic to talk to and really goes out of his way to provide exceptional customer service above all else. 

My experiences talking directly with Kevin at East Cape and directly with Hal at Chittum have definitely been far more positive than working with a sales person at Hell's Bay.


----------



## commtrd

When I drove over to Titusville to pick up the Professional, almost got the impression I was bothering them. Seemed kinda strange to be spending so much to buy a boat and seemed like just "tolerated" after driving there from TX. Oh well.


----------



## Capt. Moose

Fishshoot said:


> He is the founder/owner of the two companies that revolutionized shallow water poling skiffs. At HB with Chris Morejohn and Flip Pallot and with George Sawley at Chittum skiffs/yachts.


Where’s the Chittum yacht?


----------



## commtrd

Capt. Moose said:


> Where’s the Chittum yacht?


They are working on a 65' sport fisherman.


----------

